# sleeve hitch like the one I used for 45.00



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50373&item=4311883114&rd=1


this is the same one I use with a 4 inch actuator
and its only 45 plus shipping on ebay

see my post on electric sleeve hitch


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

If it stays for $45 it'll be a hell of a good deal


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Check the Gent's other items, he has a "buy it now" on that hitch for $59.00


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

I have that hitch on my watch list - but what about this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4312023235&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

Is it a better hitch?

Looking to put it on a Dgt6000


----------

